# Great Service from Bumper Boy: Bought the 4 Shooter



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

I ordered a Bumper Boy 4 shooter with advanced sound last Wednesday. Aron told me it would go out on Thursday and I would probably get in 3 days. To my surprise...it showed up on Thursday morning. Can't get much faster than that! The product works great, is easy to use and the dog and I have been having a lot of fun. In fact... we have gone out to train everyday since I recieved the launcher. In addtion to the shooter, I bought 4 superbirds. I did not realize that Bumper Boy also makes a bird basket attachment, so you can launch real birds, until I received the unit. Bumper boy does not list them on thier website, but they are availble for $50 each and I bought 4. Anyways...this is a great product and I plan to buy 2 more 4 shooters in the next couple of months.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Glad to learn their customer service is improving.

I really like their launchers as well. I have 2 - 4 Shooters and 2 - Derby Doubles and couldn't be more pleased. They work fantastic!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Let me know how you like using the real bird launchers. And any problems etc.


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

I haven't got around to using the bird baskets yet, but I'll be trying them out in the next day or so. So far the product works great and I haven't run into any major problems. You do need to make sure the ropes on the bumpers are clear of the launcher though. I did not do this and one of the ropes snagged one of the wires leading to the servo when it launched and cut it. It was an easy fix as I just soldered the wires back together. I'm very pleased with the product and I still plan on buying 2 more 4 shooters in the next month or so.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea I've had that come up as well. Roll the ropes up and use a wire tie to keep them bundled. Doing this right, still leaves you enough to hand throw for introducing the bumpers or for fun bumpers.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Just take the ropes and tie an overhand knot in them. Works great!


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

*Not having any luck with the Bird Baskets.*

I'm having a hard time launching birds with the bird baskets. I tried 4 times without a succesful throw. Everytime I launch them, the baskets tip/yank my Bumper Boy on its side and the bird goes about 10 feet. The first time I did not realize my launcher was on it's side (because I was 150-200 yards away) and I launched another bird right into the ground causing the launcher to flip on the other side. Then I thought that that was just a bad throw so I launched the 3rd bird right into the ground again causing the unit to flip again! I'm afraid my Bumper Boy will not last much longer with the abuse that these bird baskets are handing out!!! I'm sure I must be doing something wrong :?: Do any of you Bumper Boy reps have any sugestions? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I just got my pair of Derby Doubles this week, and they are awesome! My dogs are thrilled....I'm having more fun training than ever, and life is good. Thanks, Bumper Boy....and also Richard in VA, for all your help!  

Sharon Potter


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*brockdb*

 I have 3 4 shooters and 2 of the bird baskets. I extend the legs on the bottom of the unit and step them into the ground before using the baskets. I have had real good luck with mine. I shoot line pigeon flyers that go up and out about 25 to 30 yards. Also I use the RED loads and have the barrels turned almost straight up.


----------

